# FM July '16 Litter



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Finally!! ♥ My first litter after a break of an entire year. I am so excited about this!
The doe is an Agouti Dutch from Simon in UK (Renegade) that I've taken over from MMD, and the buck is a Black Dutch from MMD, out of my own old line of Dutch (originating from Sarah Y). 10 babies born last night/early this morning, all black eyed. I haven't culled yet, but will have a closer look at them later. Here's a picture from this morning  Sorry for potato quality.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

5 days old  on Sunday Diana had removed two babies, and I culled another 4 because they were very skinny and barely alive. These are the four that are left, and they are doing fairly well.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

exciting,they look great.


----------



## FlufferNutter (May 6, 2016)

Wow, I didn't know Dutch could breed true and produce a whole litter of Dutch. These came from mice from your line, right? Any chance you know what generation of Dutch this is? Or do you even keep track of that after a while?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Some pictures from yesterday, when they were a week old 

The bucks:


















The does:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They are pleasing to my eye. I have no marked mice so a marked baby mouse is exciting to me


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

SarahC said:


> exciting,they look great.


Thanks! I'm actually surprised at how well they turned out, because the mum isn't the greatest.



FlufferNutter said:


> Wow, I didn't know Dutch could breed true and produce a whole litter of Dutch. These came from mice from your line, right? Any chance you know what generation of Dutch this is? Or do you even keep track of that after a while?


Unfortunately I have no idea which generation this is, since it's been a year since I worked with them myself. And the other breeder did mix in another line from time to time. No more of that is going to happen, though, if all goes well.  
They do breed surprisingly true to variety, but there are useless ones in nearly every litter, and there are litters where all babies are useless. These aren't amazing either, like I would never take them to a show, but they definitely have potential.



WoodWitch said:


> They are pleasing to my eye. I have no marked mice so a marked baby mouse is exciting to me


Thank you  it's one of the reasons I love breeding marked mice so much, because it's always interesting to see how they turn out, and you begin to see the markings when they're only a few days old.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I should add, to the pictures above, that one girl is pretty skinny. It seems like mouse mum isn't producing a whole lot of milk, because they're not nearly as big as you'd expect such a small litter to be. That's a bit disappointing, but I do what I can, and mouse mum has to do the rest.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

The babies are 13 days old today, and all four of them have opened their eyes. They are simply too cute for words ♥

Picture of the girls (I am completely in love with the one on the right, and I don't care about the bad head marking):









And a link here to a short video of the boys.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I can't get over how cute these babies are ♥ I wish they could stay like this forever.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

A bit of bad news regarding the litter, or more specifically my favourite girl in the litter. Yesterday I super-cleaned all cages and put the babies and their mothers (actual mother and auntie) in with one of my adult groups, where the eldest are still only around 3 months old. Later that night I found one of the babies with bite marks and a swollen head, though still alive and acting completely normal. This morning there are no changes, but I can't see her lasting long if the swelling doesn't disappear. I have pictures for those interested.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

23 days old, and adorable as ever! Just the three of them in the pictures. The fourth is still alive, but not properly healed.


----------

